# How about Carlos Rojas in NJ?



## Sri

I am considering training our puppy with him or doing the board and train. Does anyone on the boards know(of) him, and what is your experience? Please share, or PM me. I am looking for someone who has in depth understanding of german shepherds as well as a good insight into the dog's temperament and how little force needs to be used. Also looking for behaviour modification with some leash reactivity with other dogs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have neard nothing but good things about carlos, but I do not know him personally. Hopefully others with closer experience will chime in or pm you


----------



## Sri

Thanks Diane . I certainly hope I will hear from others as well.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Better to go WITH your dog to the training. There are two parts of the puzzle with dog training and only one is the dog. So if you send the dog to a great trainer, who already has the skills and knowledge of course your dog will learn. But unless that same trainer is coming home to live with you for the life of your dog, you are missing 1/2 the training


----------



## holland

also agree with the with part


----------



## Sri

Maggie,

I agree. He is good with ob, with guests at home and around people outdoors. However the one thing I really needed help with was the puppy being calm around dogs. I do take him for walks in the park, and I have been training him at a distance from other dogs. He also does very well when we are walking with another dog. He will approach calmly, ignore if we keep moving. But when we are walking alone and a dog comes close enough he gets superexcited. And I feel that if he learns to be calm around other dogs I will be able to keep the training up by myself . Ofcourse I could be wrong.


----------



## s14roller

Sri said:


> I am considering training our puppy with him or doing the board and train. Does anyone on the boards know(of) him, and what is your experience? Please share, or PM me. I am looking for someone who has in depth understanding of german shepherds as well as a good insight into the dog's temperament and how little force needs to be used. Also looking for behaviour modification with some leash reactivity with other dogs.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I noticed you wrote "how little force needs to be used." I have seen Carlos in person before for some events and I have no doubt he knows about training GSDs for competition and reliability. However, keep in mind this may or may not be aligned with using as little force as possible. I'd imagine it's the contrary and that the trainers realize sometimes it takes a hard correction to get them in line, otherwise, the dog will see it as an annoyance and not a correction. 

For a pet dog, I think you can train it reliably at home. For competition level I'd agree someone like Carlos would be excellent.


----------



## mebully21

John soares in hewitt nj is a great trainer too a friend of mine went to his training with his apbt and had nothing but good to say about him


----------



## martemchik

How old is your dog? If he's still a puppy...you might just need to wait for him to mature and realize that he doesn't need to say hello to every dog out there. At the same time...training him yourself will help him realize that its more fun to play with you, or listen to you, than visit with a new dog.

It took my dog almost 2 years to get over trying to greet every dog in the world. He still loves to play...but its not as bad as it was when he was a pup. Tell you the truth, I love the fact that he loves other dogs and is friendly rather than aggressive and so it wasn't that big of an issue to wait for him to mature and for training to take affect.


----------



## Sri

Thanks all ...

I am finally beginning to see the results of the training we have been doing the past couple of weeks. He is more focused on me, and this certainly helps, even if only at a distance...


----------



## Sri

martemchik said:


> How old is your dog? If he's still a puppy...you might just need to wait for him to mature and realize that he doesn't need to say hello to every dog out there. At the same time...training him yourself will help him realize that its more fun to play with you, or listen to you, than visit with a new dog.
> 
> It took my dog almost 2 years to get over trying to greet every dog in the world. He still loves to play...but its not as bad as it was when he was a pup. Tell you the truth, I love the fact that he loves other dogs and is friendly rather than aggressive and so it wasn't that big of an issue to wait for him to mature and for training to take affect.



Yes, he is seven months. But when I talked with a trainer they said it would only get worse, the frustration would lead to aggression if I do not address it right away. I really hope mine stays friendly.


----------



## Ltleo

Hey, have you worked with Carlos yet? How is he?


----------



## Sri

Oops just saw this thread again. No I have not gone to Carlos yet.


----------



## ichliebedich0224

*hey*

hey, i just dropped my ten month old european doberman pinscher off on wednesday to Carlos. We are doing the three week bord obedience training which includes a immediate lesson at the time of pick up and two following lessons and he strongly encourages the advanced obedience course after. I actually intend on doing all the courses he offers. Carlos works with New Jersey State Police. He knows what he is doing. If you would like, i can post after i pick Mateo up on March 26th and tell you my findings on the training.


----------



## Bobby25104

Another highly recommended trainer that specializes in gsd is Harry Ramos of SJ k9 solutions. I have been taking my dog to him for the past few months and from day one started seeing results. He does everything from basic and advanced obedience and personal protection and schutzhund. His website is www.sjk9solutions.com


----------



## Airman1stclass

Another really good Trainer in Jersey is T Floyd. He's one of the best trainerd in the U.S. Im getting my puppy from him. He really knows what he's doing. You can YouTube him amd google him. He actually trained a lot of Carlos Rojas dog that werr successful.


----------



## daisyrunner

We originally tried to contact him when we were researching breeders. At first he didnt get back to our emails, I called him and he said he had been in Europe at competition. He emailed me some info and I tried to set up an appointment and he never got back to us. I am considering his training classes as well, and I would love to get our pup to some of the advanced courses as he gets older. I just hope this time he is easier to get in touch with.


----------



## Sri

Wow so many replies after months . 

Yes, ichliebedich0224, I would like to hear how things go with you. 

Airman1stclass, I spoke to TFloyd's assistant.
I feel our dog is soft, except for the dog reactivity part, because verbal corrections are enough for him. So I am a bit worried about the remote collar training she said they would be doing. Also, T Floyd is more expensive than we can afford right now.

The dog reactivity is getting better too, I can refocus him back on me and he listens. But now he reacts to dogs that bark or lunge at him by doing the same and I would like him to ignore these as well.


----------



## Normadsayour

Sri said:


> I am considering training our puppy with him or doing the board and train. Does anyone on the boards know(of) him, and what is your experience? Please share, or PM me. I am looking for someone who has in depth understanding of german shepherds as well as a good insight into the dog's temperament and how little force needs to be used. Also looking for behaviour modification with some leash reactivity with other dogs.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Normadsayour

I recommend Carlos Rojas. He is great with German Shepards, he cares about he’s dogs and he is a great trainer. My friend got a Shepard from him. I myself going to get one from him as soon as my husband and I are in the process of buying a home. Look at he’s web site he has won trophy’s for he’s dogs.Norma, enjoy your time with your dog they are the best friends ever. I had 2 Shepard’s in the past. Love them💕


----------



## Sunflowers

Normadsayour said:


> I recommend Carlos Rojas. He is great with German Shepards, he cares about he’s dogs and he is a great trainer. My friend got a Shepard from him. I myself going to get one from him as soon as my husband and I are in the process of buying a home. Look at he’s web site he has won trophy’s for he’s dogs.Norma, enjoy your time with your dog they are the best friends ever. I had 2 Shepard’s in the past. Love them💕


This thread is from 2014.


----------

